# Family foto



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you ever wonder if you have built the same kit too many times?

















Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Nope! I've got six different versions of the Aurora Frankenstein kit built and more on the way. One OOB and others built with various replacement parts. Nice work on the Spindrifts!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, I really don't like doing a kit more than once. But the last one is for a client and I'm having fun making it perfect.

Let's see pics of your Frankies, 

Steve


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool! You're well on your way to a dio of a suborbital airline ramp!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!.. I should have the 3rd one finished today, and I'll try to pose a cool shot before I ship the third one.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Not quite done, but getting there...










Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, man that's nice! Very great job. Wow. With no point of reference, it could just as easily be 1/35th scale! I like the stripe color differences! You should at least get ONE Deanna Lund display stand from Crow's Nest!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Okay that last pic is a hard act to follow! But by request here are my Frankies.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

And some more!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

And last but not least two OOB build ups. The last one was done in 1983.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! I love looking at Deanna's ...eyes Does Drew do one in the little scale? The stripe color diff. comes from the TSDS decal sheet. The only stock decals on the ships are the white stripes.
I love the Frankies!
How about a march of the Frankies? you might have to get up on a ladder to get them all in frame though..

Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Steve! Not sure I've got a large enough table top to fit them all on. :lol:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I forgot how nice the little cardstock interior looks.








She's done I'm leaving off antennas and such for shipping, but I think she came out pretty nice.








I'll do a ramp pic in the morning if it dosen't snow.

NightOwl maybe the garden or a porch rail?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Very cool! I love looking at Deanna's ...eyes *Does Drew do one in the little scale? *The stripe color diff. comes from the TSDS decal sheet. The only stock decals on the ships are the white stripes.
> I love the Frankies!
> How about a march of the Frankies? you might have to get up on a ladder to get them all in frame though..
> 
> Steve


Check this out: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327037


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The figure looks great!
I was trying to get a neat looking scene, and then these guys showed up.
(at least now we know where the paint scheme came from)
















More antics on the field..









Depth of field? I'll show 'em depth of field....lol

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

OK. Now you're just plain playing. I love it!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I needed a break after finishing it. it's scary trying not to screw it up as you finish all the assemblies and clearcoats..








Ok, here are some without the silliness:
































You can see the TSDS window inserts and the little ladder that comes with it. and Just An Illusions Spindrift base.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _You can see the TSDS window inserts and the little ladder that comes with it. and Just An Illusions Spindrift base._


Wow. you went all out. very cool.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!

I had fun. (The tail fin in the last shot looks terrible, it's just reflecting textures from the base.) it's really verry shiney..lol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The other one with a white stripe is coming online:
















Later tonight, lights!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You're just not having any fun with this, are you?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope, every picture is agony,....just setting up a shot hurts like my first root canal.

I can hardly even put ...down..these...words...
But..must..share..pics...









s...t...e..v..Aughhhh..e


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

"We've landed on a........a............A GIANT 9 VOLT!!! _NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!"_

New show: *Land of the Really Giant, Giants*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

When I was working with Gil at JAL doing the Moonbus light kit I accidently touched a hot open part of the EL strip....*NOW*...That stung!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> When I was working with Gil at JAL doing the Moonbus light kit I accidently touched a hot open part of the EL strip....*NOW*...That stung!
> 
> Steve


I'm getting ready to install Gil's light panel under my flying sub floor. But now I'm afraid!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was cutting the strip up to fit inside the little Alpha Centauri UFO...Big mistake...

You will be fine, that is a wonderful kit he did.
I need to come over and look at your Thread again too.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I was cutting the strip up to fit inside the little Alpha Centauri UFO...Big mistake...
> 
> You will be fine, that is a wonderful kit he did.
> I need to come over and look at your Thread again too.
> ...


Not that much more posted yet. I love the EL light donut in the ceiling of my Polar Lights J2, though. His stuff is awesome.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The EL in the floor is where he did wonders. That is the best way to get uniform lighting under there. I have another FS build coming up in Feb. and I'm going to try the led strip lights under there.... we will see..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I noticed this last week, and am sending my client a replacement bubble..

Shouldn'







t it be red?
Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> The EL in the floor is where he did wonders. That is the best way to get uniform lighting under there. I have another FS build coming up in Feb. and I'm going to try the led strip lights under there.... we will see..
> 
> Steve


Not being a fan of EL sheets, I used some surplus LED backlight assemblies. Sooooo much brighter then EL and I don't have the "dimming over time" issues
or the high voltage, the light is very uniform to boot......:thumbsup: Here are some reposts.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those look interesting!...where did you find those?

I wanna play with some!

Steve


----------

